# Tying Earl Brinn Rig



## tad1

Hey folks I've recently found this great forum and was working on some pompano rigs as I'll be heading down to St. George Island in mid April.
Ive got some rig bodies tied but the question I have is when tying my leaders to the overhand knots what exactly is the best way to do this? I know how to tie the uni knot but I'm not sure how best to connect the leaders to make them stand right. Also what have yall found is the best way to have the hooks facing, etc. I was planning on using 2/0 octopus circles, although I might try some smaller 1/0 hooks or different style hooks as well. Any and all input is appreciated!
Thanks, 
JT


----------



## solid7

if it's pompano you are after, Kahle hooks are the best geometry, hands down. 

How you attach the leaders is a matter of preference. I have tried many different types of tie-on methods, and I care less about how they "stand", and more about how easy they are to replace when they need to be. (which can be often, depending on where you fish, and how cheap your hooks are)

Personally, I like to add dropper loops in the main body of the rig, and add 15lb fluorocarbon drops by way of either a clinch knot, or a jig loop. If them get bit off or broke off, it's just as simple as tying the next one onto the loop.


----------



## tad1

Thanks solid7, 
I have a pack of 1/0 red mutu hooks, would those work good? Im planning on having a couple of rods in holders and one or two to cast jigs. I was thinking the circles would be good to let fish in the holders while I'm hangin out casting.
JT


----------



## solid7

Circles are OK, but pompano's mouths are a perfect fit for Kahles. They are better at self-hooking a fast moving fish than a circle.

You won't have any problem leaving your rods in the holder while you do something else.


----------



## Charlie2

I am a firm believer in 1/0 Kahle hooks for Pompano.

When tying the Earl Brinn, or two dropper rig. tie the overhand knot then go through from the top to tie the uni, or a clinch knot.

I just tie overhand knots in the main leader where I want the droppers to be and tie a uni knot on the leader and slide it down to the knot(s). I don't go through the overhand knot at all. It works.

Just make up a bunch of droppers(with beads) and store them on a piece of styrofoam. When you get to the fishing hole, just tie the droppers on then. It only takes a minute.

Or...If you're really concerned about the droppers standing off, use a C2 Rig which is a wire spreader with sinker(or jig) on the bottom with bait(or jigs with teasers) on the side arms. 

Pompano aren't that leader shy. C2


----------



## solid7

Charlie2 said:


> Pompano aren't that leader shy. C2


On a slow day, I would disagree with that... There are definitely times when a leader makes a difference in catching. (especially in clear water)


----------



## Charlie2

Where did you go Solid7? I didn't mean to run you off. The operative word is 'that'. I said that Pompano aren't 'that' leader shy.

You're probably right in stating that Pompano are leader shy under some conditions; I don't know what they are or have experienced them.

I think that fluorocarbon for a leader material is a waste when a good thin mono works as well and is cheaper. 

Let's hear some ideas from you. I find them refreshing. 

I may even share my variation of the Earl Brinn Rig. RIP. C2


----------



## solid7

Charlie2 said:


> Where did you go Solid7? I didn't mean to run you off.


I'm still here. 




Charlie2 said:


> The operative word is 'that'. I said that Pompano aren't 'that' leader shy. You're probably right in stating that Pompano are leader shy under some conditions; I don't know what they are or have experienced them.


I fish here in Florida, so I'm generally used to fishing in clear waters. Some days, our surf (or near surf) has a visibility of 30' or more. Not that often, but still. Now, I'm not experienced in fishing pomps in every condition, but when it's clear, given that they are mainly sight feeders, they do tend to get leader shy. Of course, sometimes, they are in a frenzy, and they just go nuts on any bait you present them. However, I don't get enough fishing days where I happen to pick up a good run. I am used to those days where I have to rely on hunter instinct, and a good day is 4 or 5 lbs worth of meat. (typically, I average about 2 pomps per session) On those days, where you don't have a mad school, you bet they tend to be a bit more discriminating.




Charlie2 said:


> I think that fluorocarbon for a leader material is a waste when a good thin mono works as well and is cheaper.


To me, the problem is still that you have to go thin. When I fish pomps, I like a light wire hook on 15-25lb fluoro drops. Why? Because when I get a snag, I can straighten out the hooks without losing my rig. If you see some of the tackle graveyards I fish, you'd understand. And even if I catch a 10lb pomp, (unrealistic, at best) it isn't going to straighten the hook, unless I'm fighting him against the drag. (which I don't do)

In my scenario, the cost of fluoro is irrelevant, as it will last me all season. I'm only using it for drops, and I just consider it the cost of doing business. Having the clear fluoro means never having to worry if they are leader shy, or not...

Here's the baffling part - why does a fish not find anything amiss about a "teaser" on a rig, but seems to notice the drop? Mind you, I ask because I've been outfished by guys using fluoro when I used to use mono in the same area. (that's what converted me)


----------



## seajay

Save the Fluoro and get some Pink Ande.
Here's the baffling part - why does a fish not find anything amiss about a "teaser" on a rig, but seems to notice the drop? Mind you, I ask because I've been outfished by guys using fluoro when I used to use mono in the same area. (that's what converted me) 
How do you know they see the dropper? The guys that outfished you were putting baits in the right spot.


----------



## solid7

seajay said:


> Save the Fluoro and get some Pink Ande.


Sorry, just not a believer in the Pink Ande. I've outfished the pink Ande guys too many times to put any faith in it. Does it work? SUre. But I don't need designer colors to catch pomps.



seajay said:


> How do you know they see the dropper? The guys that outfished you were putting baits in the right spot.


Thing is, I'm not the newb on the forum who is asking how to catch pomps. When we get into 'em, we work the beach, up or down tide, depending on which way they run. I don't just stand still, and wait. We overlap, and work in and amongst each other. (similar to a commercial fisherman) I'm quite certain they know it's there. And certain other fish (snook in particular) absolutely, beyond doubt, see leaders.


----------



## tjbjornsen

Hey Solid,
Anyone ever use "flapper" rigs down that way?


----------



## solid7

tjbjornsen said:


> Hey Solid,
> Anyone ever use "flapper" rigs down that way?


I've seen them about, here and there. Mostly the European guys who come in seasonally. The rigs look like they take forever to tie, and like they cost about $10 a pop. Often times, they look like they are adorned with flounder hooks, and long cylindrical beads.

Why do you ask?


----------



## Charlie2

If you've ever watched a jig/teaser tied back to back on a loop knot, you'll see what I mean:

When you bring the jig off the bottom, it will create the 'magic puff of sand' which gets the POmpano(and other fishes) attention. The teaser works up and down to provide an enticing target to eat. You catch most of your fish on the teaser for that reason.

I have seen the rigs tied on a split ring, but IMO, it doesn't provide the freedom for the teaser to move to give it the action that the good old loop knot provides.

Pink Ande? I have a friend who fishes all up and down both Florida Coasts and he told me about some Stren Pink Coral Fluorocarbon line that he uses for a leader material. I forgot the line test, but I think that he said 20# . Supposed to be the 'cat's meow' for Pompano. I plan to give it a try just to satisfy my curiosity.

Saw a picture on another forum where a friend of mine scored a 'triple' on Pompano. That is three fish on a single cast. Excellent achievement which I've never done. I've had multiple 'hookups' but never managed to land them all. One will get off. He caught them on a three dropper rig. Makes sense to me!

The bait of choice over here is fresh cut shrimp. Some sand flea action as well.

That's about all for this fine Easter Morning except that the jigs/teaser combo continue to produce well. C2


----------



## tjbjornsen

"I've seen them about, here and there. Mostly the European guys who come in seasonally. The rigs look like they take forever to tie, and like they cost about $10 a pop. Often times, they look like they are adorned with flounder hooks, and long cylindrical beads."

I asked because I went from the Earl Brinn rigs to flapper rigs last year when I learned the Flapper, and just wondered if anyone down there was using them for pomps.

They are not that complicated to tie nor that expensive. The only addition in comparison to the EB rig would be the two swivels that replace the overhand and uni-knot where the hooks are attached, and a small bead above and below the swivels to keep them from moving up and down the leader.
The way I tie them is as follows;
perfection loop at bottom for sinker, (snap swivel optional) -> 8-12" up overhand knot - bead - swivel - bead - overhand knot -> 8-12" up repeat beads and swivel, -> 
8-12" up another perfection loop w/ swivel at top to attach to main line.
I then put a perfection loop at the end of my snelled hooks so I can switch out colors and hook sizes as needed without retying the whole thing, or replacing the whole EB rig.
I'm convinced that the addition of the swivel where the hooks are attached enables them to spin freely around the leader, reducing the twist and tangling that I was getting from the EB rigs.


----------



## Charlie2

To each his/her own, but I tried the so-called 'Flapper Rig' some time ago and found that it added nothing but extra hardware. The two-dropper rig or Earl Brinn with my slight modification, caught just as many fish.

I do plan on trying the Pink Fluorocarbon for a leader but otherwise it's a two dropper rig for my needs and conditions.

KISS Keep it Simple. Don't complicate things. JMHO C2


----------



## solid7

The most renowned pompano fisherman in Florida doesn't use any pink Ande. Of course, to put a dent in my method, he also doesn't use fluoro or Kahle hooks. He matches bead color to the clams in the surf, and uses a 2/0 circle, with only 2 drops. (never 3)

I think flapper rigs work just fine, and may have their place - namely rougher water. I don't use them for pompano, and probably won't. They look like they'd be great for anything that likes to "roll" your bait. (ladyfish are the first thing that come to mind)


----------



## Charlie2

solid7 said:


> The most renowned pompano fisherman in Florida doesn't use any pink Ande. Of course, to put a dent in my method, he also doesn't use fluoro or Kahle hooks. He matches bead color to the clams in the surf, and uses a 2/0 circle, with only 2 drops. (never 3)
> 
> I think flapper rigs work just fine, and may have their place - namely rougher water. I don't use them for pompano, and probably won't. They look like they'd be great for anything that likes to "roll" your bait. (ladyfish are the first thing that come to mind)


I wonder who your 'Most Renowned Pompano Fisherman in Florida' is. I'd like to meet him/her as I have met many 'Renowned Pompano Fishermen' here in Florida.

The person that suggested the pink Stren(not Ande) is a commercial fisherman who makes his living doing so. I listen to what he says along with others. lol!

Will the 'real 'Most Renowned Pompano Fisherman in Florida' please stand up! C2


----------



## AbuMike

Charlie2 said:


> I wonder who your 'Most Renowned Pompano Fisherman in Florida' is. I'd like to meet him/her as I have met many 'Renowned Pompano Fishermen' here in Florida.
> 
> The person that suggested the pink Stren(not Ande) is a commercial fisherman who makes his living doing so. I listen to what he says along with others. lol!
> 
> Will the 'real 'Most Renowned Pompano Fisherman in Florida' please stand up! C2



Indeed Charlie...... Ever notice how many new members come on asking tons of questions and knowing nothing and are experts after a few months....


----------



## solid7

AbuMike said:


> Indeed Charlie...... Ever notice how many new members come on asking tons of questions and knowing nothing and are experts after a few months....


That's a funny comment, considering that I've never seen you post even so much as a suggestion that you know anything about catching pompano. 

But hey, if you've got some cards you aren't showing....

The guy's name is Larry Finch, and he's an absolute badass. He probably knew Earl Brinn.


----------



## dudeondacouch

Charlie2 said:


> I wonder who your 'Most Renowned Pompano Fisherman in Florida' is


Me! 










Ok, not really. :redface:

:spam:


----------



## Hooked Up

all this fuss over catchin bait


----------



## AbuMike

Take a #4 Sabiki rig in orange, cut in half and tip with Shrimp. This is all the Pomp rig you need...


----------



## solid7

Hooked Up said:


> all this fuss over catchin bait



Commercially it's one of the priciest "per pound" baits there is... so yeah, there's bound to be some fuss.


----------



## dudeondacouch

AbuMike said:


> Take a #4 Sabiki rig in orange, cut in half and tip with Shrimp. This is all the Pomp rig you need...


While that should certainly be effective at getting bites, I don't know how well a sabiki rig will handle eating-sized fish. Hooks are too small and line is too light.

A 4lb pomp is quite a fighter.


----------



## fishnuttz

dudeondacouch said:


> While that should certainly be effective at getting bites, I don't know how well a sabiki rig will handle eating-sized fish. Hooks are too small and line is too light.
> 
> A 4lb pomp is quite a fighter.


I've seen sabiki's with 17# line. How much fight does a 4# fish have? Maybe just a littltle drag will help  :beer:


----------



## AbuMike

fishnuttz said:


> I've seen sabiki's with 17# line. How much fight does a 4# fish have? Maybe just a littltle drag will help  :beer:


Yep. Sabiki's come in a vast range of sizes. Not just the #10 bait size most are used to seeing. Like I said experts always know best...


----------



## Charlie2

If it got down to just 'catching' Pompano, I would recommend a cast net. I have a net that I used in my previous life with 3"(6 inch stretched)mesh that I used for both Pompano and Flounder.

Most of the thing about Pompano fishing is 'the thrill of the chase'; that of scheming to locate and make things to catch them with.

I have gotten back to my roots of 'KISS-Keep It Simple'; which works quite well.

I have heard(possibly from Earl) of Finch. He is a good Pompano fisherman and well known for his Pomano knowledge and success. I respect his advice.

I still want to know who the 'Renowned Pompano Fishermen are. Maybe we should make a roster? There's some excellent Pompano fishermen all over but you never really know who they are. They're sneaky, devious and not willing to really give up their techniques or 'fishing holes'.

Flappers? You can make a 'Flapper' using no hardware except the line, swivel at the top; snap on the bottom for the sinker, and two Kahle or circle hooks. 

Some day; I'll show you how. Sneaky and devious devious are the operative words here. lol! JMHO C2


----------



## dudeondacouch

According to a quick GIS, a "flapper" rig is just a drop rig with lots of extraneous hardware. All you need is 1 piece of line, 1 swivel, and your hooks.


----------



## solid7

Charlie2 said:


> Some day; I'll show you how. Sneaky and devious devious are the operative words here. lol! JMHO C2


Charlie, if your methods work as good for you over here as they do over there, I'll be happy to incorporate your advice. You have a standing invitation to fish pompano anytime with me over here on the East Coast. And I'd sure like to think that I have the same privilege, should I ever find myself in the panhandle...


----------



## solid7

dudeondacouch said:


> According to a quick GIS, a "flapper" rig is just a drop rig with lots of extraneous hardware. All you need is 1 piece of line, 1 swivel, and your hooks.


I don't think I totally agree with that statement. Like I mentioned earlier, they are common with the Europeans. I believe it's a better version of a drop rig for rough water. (especially given their sea conditions) Can't be for sure, but that's my impression.


----------



## dudeondacouch

I don't see how a rig could be "better for rough water" with more hardware.

More hardware = more drag.


----------



## Charlie2

You're absolutely correct in your assumptions(impressions), solid 7.

A flapper rig is used in real rough surf conditions where a dropper rig would get the traces all wrapped around the snood.

A flapper allows the traces to swing around the snood to prevent this.

As previously stated; I will show you how to make a true 'flapper' without using any hardware except a swivel at the top; a snap at the bottom(if used) two kahle or circle hooks and of course; some line. Stay tuned! C2


----------



## kingfish

renown..... I go with C2, he's been building rods and catching pompano for a long long time, rigs, and jigs too, but the thing I like most is him holding on to cement blocks as he watches the pompano up to there tricks as they swim down the beach. Fishman Finch knows how to promote himself, but the sly ones ain't gonna tell you spit. For that matter C2 don't give it all up either...comon


----------



## solid7

I don't know C2 personally, but you can't take anything away from Larry. He has taught a lot of people how to catch pomps. Any good fisherman knows that even if you give away your best secrets, they still have to put the time in, and most won't. That's what separates a natural fisherman from the guy that he pays to teach him what he can't figure out for himself.


----------



## dudeondacouch

I don't know squat about fishing in Europe, but I've never had a problem with my drops getting tangled around the snood, even in rough water. (Apart, of course, from catching a double.)

I (almost) always make sure my drops aren't long enough for the two hooks to tangle, and unless you're using extremely light line (sabiki? ) when they wrap around the snood, 99% of the time the next wash will wrap them back the other way. If you're fishing off the beach, you don't have to worry about this anyway, because unless your beach is incredibly steep, the snood is basically laying on the ocean floor.

I've fished with some men of "renown" in some pretty churny waters on CALO, and it's a rarity that even a single swivel 4 drop mullet rig gets tangled. (Except of course in the ziploc bag, where it's almost a guarantee.)


----------



## solid7

I'm not gonna debate anyone about whether or not something is useful where it was born, and is most commonly used. Having done only the slightest bit of research, it appears that in Europe, this is one of the most commonly used rigs. So, either they're not very resourceful over there, or they know something that we don't.

In general, I tend to believe that simplicity is a function of frugality. I'm quite sure those fellas wouldn't use an over the top rig without a damn good reason - at least not so many of them. I could be wrong, but it would be nice to hear one of the North Sea fishermen chime in on this one. 

Don't get me wrong - I'm not gonna use one for pompano. It's just not something that I think I need to catch fish. I came to this forum originally looking to increase my casting distance - catching pompano was not a topic that needed to be put on the table. 

By the way, I actually owe P&S a debt of gratitude. Most people in my area don't have the slightest clue about distance casting. Guys like Tommy Farmer and Ryan White, along with some of the contributors here, helped me open the throttle wide on my distance game. Not where I want to be with consistency, but I don't get that much time on the sand....


----------



## Charlie2

solid7:

I can cast a long way. No brag; just fact. I learned with an old thumbbuster some 70 years ago and have refined it over the years with better equipment and techniques. I learn from everyone. I can cast well with either spinning or conventional.

Tip: When really wanting to get a bait past the second bar, use a single drop clipdown rig.

It's more aerodynamic and easier to manage.

Getting back to 'flapper' rigs: They fish under some bad surf conditions over there and developed techniques better suited to those conditions. We're spoiled by having such beautiful fishing areas. C2


----------



## kingfish

And we have fish too..lots of them

I meant no disrespect to Larry, I count him as a friend, I did meet Earl and told him he could use a figure eight knot to improve his rig to which he said to me it weakens it. He was right. I have never met or fished with C2, but i hope to. Maybe this fall I will get back over to the gulf coast. Pompano are more like magpies..curious creatures, not leader shy, lots of fun to chase, pretty good table fare to me as well.


----------



## solid7

Sounds to me like we need to get a "pompano consortium" going... Good excuse to break away from the girls, and put a few fish in the cooler with new friends.

We can meet 3 times a year, in different locales.


----------



## kingfish

the old pompano posse rides again, no wait that was a different board. They are just arriving in my waters. Just hope the conditions will be favorable when I get the chance or urge to go...


----------



## Charlie2

That was our Pompano Posse which mobilized when the Popcorn(Pompano) Tree budded. Long time ago. 

Most of the original people have moved to other places. Others quit walking the sand and a few went to that Great Fishing Hole in the Sky. 

The old Popcorn(Pompano) Tree still buds to indicate when the Pompano are here. When it buds, it's time to start walking. C2


----------



## seajay

C2, Been using it Pink Ande for a many years. First started making Mutton rigs with it. They have got to be the most leader shy fish around in the salt.
Actually Earl (Rest his Sole) also used it when he showed me his rig. I still have one of his original drawings of it.
Have not seen the Stren stuff.
The main bait here has been fresh clams. and Blue crabs


----------



## FishinMortician

The original post caught my eye- Earl Brinn rig. Coming to the party late.

Earl created that rig to deal with the issues that his double drop loop rigs were creating. Dropper Loop rigs made with a stealthy leader material, for presentation purposes, may not withstand a powercast. Some folks get away with 15lb test line because they never really powerup. Dropper Loop rigs made with heavy 80lb test line don't provide a stealthy presentation of the baits. Some fish may not care, such as redfish, but for Pompanyo....stealthy line will outfish the heavier line over a given period of time. Flourocarbon tends to lessen this effect, but it still exists.

I talked with Earl about his dicussion that Kingfish refered to. The Figure 8 vs. the overhand. I am still not convinced that Earl was right about the overhand being stronger. He explained to me that the overhand knot is a horrible knot that tends to over constrict upon itself and snap off. That by sliding the snood through the overhand, that the snood material creates a buffer and prevents the overhand from over tightening. But he never could quite get me to agree that it was better than the Figure 8, although I cannot understand why you would prefer a Figure 8 over the simple overhand. Maybe Kingfish will elborate as to what exactly Earl told him.

As far as the Flapper rig goes, the English have an ongoing slobbering love affair with trinkets and gadgets, which they refer to as bits-n-bobs. The more the better. The more elaborate the rig the better. They have no fear of scaring away fish when sea fishing. When freshwater fishing they do just the opposite. I suppose an argument could be made that the extra hardware freightens the fish, and someone else could counter that the beads provide an enhancement to the rig. Hard to say if you are not fish. But remember, the Overhand knots above and below the beads make for a weakened main rig body. Far better to use small crimps to keep the swivel "pinned".

Someone mentioned that Stren flourocarbon leader material. It comes in spools of fifty yards, two colors. I like the stuff- Coral Pink. The reason why is because it is tinted. This tinting tends to lessen the shine and the flash that normal flourocarbons produce. Yes each is near invisible, but if one is all aglow, it has lost the ability to hide. Again, hard to know unless you are fish. Another good leader material is the Yozuri pink flourocarbon leader material. Strong knots and it is tough stuff.

Most of the conversations that take place down here amongst the fishermen that I know, regard snood lengths and line tests and bead colors and which hooks. Not so much about which rig. There are times when the smallest of differences determines the outcome. Then there are times when you could use steel leaders and do just fine. Earl always had an opinion and sure livened things up. He got me absolutely hooked on long shank circle hooks. I would have converted him over to bait thread by now. Yes, I miss him. He could get you to thinking about things you had never considered.

I suppose the big pompanyo are up there in the Cackalackies about now. Enjoy them gentlemen, for soon enough, they will have to swim a dangerous gauntlet to get past me down here. I will be using Earl's rigs made from tinted flourocarbon leader material, adorned with brightly colored beads and fresh baits, and brightly painted aerodynamic sinkers that will carry the entire mess out to extreme distances. Some of those fish, I assure you will never return.


----------



## solid7

FishinMoritician - any chance we might be able to hook up for some pomp fishing this season?


----------



## kingfish

Paul, glad you picked up on this thread , hope you are having a good year. I tied a few rigs with the figure 8 and told Earl I liked it better, I said it was stronger and would keep the snood from slipping better. Of course he had already done that and just told me to test it, which I did. The figure 8 cuts itself slightly faster than the single overhand. but without a snood the overhand cuts line strength roughly in half. I use mine Earl Brinn style. Lot of talk about long drops on other rigs now and i'm sure those have their place, most of the time I'm like you, going for distance and need the added strength. I also like the strong short snoods that keep the line from twisting all up, when you wind in a flea. You know what I mean. 

Simplicity, that;s what that rig is, and clean. Anyway I am sure i'll get to some part of Florida this winter. I may go over and see if i can run into C2 and or Toejam. 

Now the Brit's have taken rig making to an art form, necessity is truly the mother of invention.....Later


----------



## solid7

kingfish said:


> Now the Brit's have taken rig making to an art form, necessity is truly the mother of invention.....Later


Now that's not fair... Their rigs can't be any worse than their cars.


----------



## FishinMortician

I sent a PM to Solid7. Maybe we can meet up.


Wayne, I joined that casting club, but it became obvious I wasn't going to be able to make any of the tournaments. My schedule stinks, and I worked on the days those tournaments happened. Glad I did, because it looks like EVERYONE is casting better than me. LOL

Try that 40lb Yozuri or that Stren stuff. I think you will like it. It limits the helicopter effect during the cast. It also gives a great bow (standoff) to the snoods. The fish don't seem to mind it.

Let us know when you are coming down. I know Sealevel would like to see you again, too. Our Fall/Winter run starts in November and is over by Mid-December. From then on it is just a short drive South to find them around the Cape Canaveral area. We have a new rule that requires you to get a shoreline fishing license. Free to residents, not sure about you. Maybe I will get to buy you lunch to pay you back for that burger.


----------



## solid7

Cape Canaveral is more in my neck of the woods. Not what I call a "short" drive from where you are at, but you're driving the bus. 

If you are into an extended trip, we might even be able to get a mob assembled, and chase the pomps all the way down to Ft/ Pierce/Stuart. (some of the best pompano fishing during winter months) We could also hit Sebastian Inlet along the way.


----------



## kingfish

Paul,

The casting thing is a function of effort and equipment(as you well know), with a generous dose of ability. The Texas crowd is going to host the Primo event this year. They have really got a great fishery over there and the hospitality to go with it. Get back out and practice a bit, i'm sure you will be ahead of most. I'm definitely planning on going out, so think about a vacation around that time and come cast and fish. You are always welcome in the Carolina's as well.

I've had great success with berkley silver thread in 50#, but I'll give your stuff a try. I don't know if you are still producing your leads for the public or not but they were nice pieces. I got down to NSB last winter but got blown out, the finchman had me some fleas and Steve A. put me on some fish before the blow. I get a license every year to fish anyway so no big deal. Looking forward to lunch and rusting some hooks....


----------



## solid7

FishinMortician said:


> Try that 40lb Yozuri or that Stren stuff. I think you will like it. It limits the helicopter effect during the cast. It also gives a great bow (standoff) to the snoods. The fish don't seem to mind it.


I picked up some of the Yozuri "disappearing pink" fluorocarbon. I hear the old timers talk so much about Pink Ande, and I already use fluorocarbon, so I figured, what the heck. We're way out of pompano season here, so I won't use it soon, but I'll probably tie a few up, anyway.

Can't hurt to try new things once in awhile...


----------



## dudeondacouch

I've tried both the 20# and 40# Yo-Zuri.

Hasn't really treated me any better than plain old Ande mono leader. YMMV.


----------



## HStew

Anyone goes and catches that much consistently has to be Larry "the fishman " Finch. Right, solid7?


----------



## solid7

HStew said:


> Anyone goes and catches that much consistently has to be Larry "the fishman " Finch. Right, solid7?


Have you ever seen that setup that Larry has, with the whole fishing station on wheels? He's got something like a tackle store in the back of a panel truck, along with bait stations and freezers. He chases the pomps all the way up and down the coast. (from like Savannah, GA to Pompano Beach, FL)

He's a legend to be sure. With that much practice, there aren't many people that I'd sooner take pompano advice from.

Hey, I don't know you - you aren't Larry are you?


----------



## kingfish

Chaching


----------



## solid7

kingfish said:


> Chaching


Maybe so, but he has taught a lot of people through his enterprising.

Hell, if I had the talent and experience, I'd be cashing in on it, too. Nothing wrong with a guy making money doing what he loves...


----------



## kingfish

Nah, you were just rung up again


----------



## solid7

kingfish said:


> Nah, you were just rung up again


Oh well. Good PR for one of the best in the game... (and no, I'm not talking about me)


----------



## HStew

Wish I had got to meet and talk to "Geowge" that was an acquaintance of C2. Bet you could learn a lot about pomps from him.


----------



## solid7

HStew said:


> Wish I had got to meet and talk to "Geowge" that was an acquaintance of C2. Bet you could learn a lot about pomps from him.


Second that. I need to get up that way, and spend some time with the guys who knew/know our Florida legends.

I'm not a bad pompano fisherman, but I'd be lying if I said I couldn't learn more. To me, you can never know enough about the things you love.

PS - if we're talking about the same person, I think it's "Gowge", no? I used to read a lot of his posts over at his old website. (can't even remember what it was called, anymore) I seem to remember that there was another fishing forum that he frequented... Maybe a magazine or something. A real good guy, and a great fisherman, seemed to be the concensus by all.


----------



## HStew

Yea,that's right "Gowge". By the way check out - " Grayton Beach- Old pompano story."


----------



## Charlie2

I was a close personal friend with George 'Gowge' Pope until the morning that I called and was told that 'he was sleeping'. A sad day for me. I stili have a lot of things that I received in his CARE' packages where he would share rigs and whatever 'new' things that he thought that would be intersting. I still own a magged Penn Squidder Reel that he spooled himself, that he gave me along with other things that remind me, on a daily' basis when we would chat on the phone for sometimes hours.

I first ,met him on the old St Augustine Fishing Board. He originated the floridasurffishing.com where they have an annual George C Pope Award for the year's best fisherman.

I still Pompano fish mostly with jigs and teasers. I had a stroke in 2010 which affected me some but am rehabilitating all of the time.

I was once referred to as the 'Gowge from the West Coast'; an honor really.

I continue to offer rodbuilding and tacklemaking advice. I am heavy into jig making along with tying flies and teasers.

I also met Earl Brinn. His surf cart(hotdog wagon) is still in use by a member of the other forum. 

I can talk fishing, rodbuilding and other rig and tackle making for hours; so be warned.

Pompano fishing over here was 'hit and miss' this year due to the mass infiux of grass and green slime. It made it almost impossible to enjoy it. I just stayed home and built tackle; fishing when able.

I will try to be more attentive to this forum and hope to hear from all of you. 

Mono still rules! C2


----------



## HStew

C2 - When would be a good time of year to visit your area to catch ground mullet and pompanos?


----------



## Charlie2

HStew said:


> C2 - When would be a good time of year to visit your area to catch ground mullet and pompanos?


Both species can be caught year round but whiting(ground mullet) fishing is best during the Winter months from September until about March or April. It depends on the weather.

Pompano are also here round round but best during the 'Spring Run' which starts as soon as the water warms and continues up into May or June. The Fall Run starts on the first cold front and continues until the water gets cold again. I watch the Texas and Louisiana weather as it dictates when the run will start.


Both fish can be 'feast or famine' where you can go down and catch a sack full or nothing. I 'run and gun' until I get tired of looking or get into fish.

The June Grass has been bad this year with green slime. You have to hunt for the beaches with little or no grass.

BTW; if you catch Pompano htis time of the year, they are usually BIG; over 15 inches. The whiting also run big.

I hope that this helps. C2


----------

